# Russian RS Body Kit



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

That hood/front bumper look nice.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

This thread shouldn't be in Audio & Electronics. Moved to Body & Appearance.


----------



## ShawnB (Feb 17, 2012)

I want that Front Lip for the RS Front Bumper.. That is awesome and will make my car seem a little lower with my Pedders Coilovers!!!


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

body kit seems kinda ricey, i dont like how it sticks out


----------



## ShawnB (Feb 17, 2012)

It's not a body kit that's why. It's a lip kit. All lip kits sick out. That's why they are much cheaper as well. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

Really not a fan =/


----------



## BlackLTZ_2012 (Dec 22, 2011)

OMG i want that HOOD!!!! Awesome! I am even a fan of the front lip!!!!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Not feeling any of it, but makes me want an rs bumper.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Mick...you have to look past the grill, headlights and license plate location..left alone this is probably the cleanest mod. Question is, did they import RS models or manufacture US-looking RS models in Europe? Any Russian/Eastern Euro members recognize this car or mods?


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

I actually really like it.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

